# Schweizer mit an Bord



## roger666 (5 Dez. 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin gerade auf euer forum gestossen und find es Super.:thumbup:

Ich bin27 jahre alt und komme aus der schweiz

so wer fragen han kann ja schreiben:3dmillitaire:

Tschööö:laola2:


----------



## Tokko (5 Dez. 2008)

Wer hats erfunden.....die Schweizer.



 auf unseren Board.

Lass es dir gutgehen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (5 Dez. 2008)

grützi rogger,

wünsche dir viel spaß und freue mich das wir auch über unsere landesgrenzen bekannt sind

viele grüße,

katzun


----------



## General (5 Dez. 2008)

Hallo roger auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## armin (5 Dez. 2008)

war lange in der Schweiz und sehr Willkommen, auch die ein herzliches Willkommen..


----------



## Katzun (5 Dez. 2008)

wie jetzt armin, du warst willkommen, jetzt übetreibst du aber 

*duckundweg*


----------



## maierchen (7 Dez. 2008)

roger und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## mark lutz (8 Dez. 2008)

grüzi in die schweiz willkommen hier


----------



## Muli (9 Dez. 2008)

*Ausländer* hier an Board???

Na besser geht es doch nicht :laola:
... vor allem bei gleichsprachigen! Herzlich Willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß. Du darfst uns gerne weiter empfehlen in der Schweiz


----------

